# Urgent, Need Help With Cariba



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

sh*t! I ran into some serious trouble while I was feeding my cariba. During their feeding one of my smaller cariba swam from under my 2nd largest and took a large bit out of his chest. The chunk taken was only flesh but there seems to be a organ hanging out of the hole. I isolated him from the others while I setup a hospital tank but Im not sure how to treat him. Im not sure if the current medication I have will damage his organ which is exposed. He seems fine at the moment and is swimming like nothing happend but the wound is unsightly. Do you guys think the wound will heal closed? I couldnt take pics since the battery is dead but I'll have pics up soon.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

If an organ is hanging out of his body I don't think he will make it.

Get that pic up though.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> If an organ is hanging out of his body I don't think he will make it.


The bottom of the liver is exposed but a small part of the intestine is hanging out. Both of th organs are intact though. I'll have see if he's still alive tomorrow, it would be pretty sad if he died though. It would be my third cariba loss to canabalism if he does die.


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

whats the size of your caribas? definately upload some pics of both the liver and your caribas plz


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The organ might get pulled back in & straighten with the next feeding. If not imo it needs pushed back in with a Q-tip or something so that it can heal shut. If you push it back in it ideally should stay back in being only one bite but it may not. As for meds it shouldn't hurt the organ as they're still exsposed to the med either way. I think he has a very good chance of living. The organ isn't damaged its just sticking out. I would feed as much as he'll eat n it might get pulled back in. If not push that sh*t back in. Can't heal over or shut if somethings sticking out. GL


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good news, its been three days now and the cariba is still alive. His liver looks as if it went back inside its body and the hole from the bite is starting to close.



rafael707 said:


> whats the size of your caribas? definately upload some pics of both the liver and your caribas plz


LOL seemed to misplace my charger gunn ahave to find it this week. The cariba are nearly 3" now and have a huge jaw, which is sick compared to my old res.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

keep us updated


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

i hope my shoal wont get that violent, i stay feeding them...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright guys, The cariba is all healed up now. There is still a dent where the bite was but its closed now. I find it how crazy cariba jaws are so much bigger than red belly jaws, but seeing in how they came from the wild, its not that surprising. Thanks for the help guys







.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sylar_92 said:


> Alright guys, The cariba is all healed up now. There is still a dent where the bite was but its closed now. I find it how crazy cariba jaws are so much bigger than red belly jaws, but seeing in how they came from the wild, its not that surprising. Thanks for the help guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that... it's always amazing to hear about their extraordinary healing capacities...


----------

